# Name that quilt



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

What are the quilts called that have the squares sewn together with the raw edges exposed on top? (back, batting and edging) I am trying to find a tutorial for one but can't remember what they're called. I recall someone on here posting a picture but can't for the life of me find the thread.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

rag quilts
So far as tutorial, I can't think of one for quilts, but I posted a "tutorial" (loosely defined) of a bag I made using this method:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=293817


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thank you Erin. That is what I was looking for.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

For a quilt, you would just cut your batting squares an inch (or whatever your seam allowance is going to be) smaller than your fabric squares.

BTW, I've always wanted to do a rag quilt, I just love that look. But after my bag I've decided I just really don't want to clip that many seams! lol


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.cluckclucksew.com/2009/12/raw-edge-circle-quilt-tutorial.html
Another version of raw edge...


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

The first one I did was denim & flannel (no batting)...clipping was HARD...you know, thick denim. The next one I did with calico & flannel...xmas tree design and it was way easy to clip. I recently ended up with loads of left over flannel so on to another one. I am going to use batik on top w/all my scrap flannel on the back. I am looking forward to working on it...just need to get a couple more pieces of batik.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

mustangsally17: Thanks for the link to the tutorial. I've been reading about the rag quilts and won't be using batting for this one.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

You are very welcome,that one is a good project for scraps. I did one for one of my grands, turned out cute. I had one saved that i wish I could find, it was acloser to what I believe you are wanting, but for the life of me I cant find it. Here is another one, denim, Very Heavy!! LOl, but the same general idea.
http://www.hgtv.com/decorating/denim-fray-edge-quilts/index.html


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

This is one, actually my first quilt ever made, I did for my daughter for Christmas. Please understand I am not an experienced quilter like the other ladies but the general idea is here.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love that quilt you made for your daughter. I'm not an experienced quilter either. I do crafts and sewing for my own pleasure and if it suits me, I'm happy. I've made four quilts now just using simple 4 inch squares and was happy with the way they turned out. I don't buy expensive quilt material for the quilts I make. I find most of my material at yard sales or Goodwill. I recently took apart a whole bag of men's dress shirts for the fabric for a quilt.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

grannygardner said:


> I love that quilt you made for your daughter. I'm not an experienced quilter either. I do crafts and sewing for my own pleasure and if it suits me, I'm happy. I've made four quilts now just using simple 4 inch squares and was happy with the way they turned out. I don't buy expensive quilt material for the quilts I make. I find most of my material at yard sales or Goodwill. I recently took apart a whole bag of men's dress shirts for the fabric for a quilt.


 We are much a-like then. I do a lot of different crafts, just whatever inspires me at the time. On that quilt I photocopied onto the inkjet material, pics of my grands, her girls and sewed them on and also traced the girls hands onto material and sewed them on the quilt. She loves it. Right now Im making a quilt, xmas gift but also have decided I am a painter,lol and im experimenting with oils on saw blades,ect [not exactly Monet] and trying to make bowls out of burls. Do many things but a master of none.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm making a king size rag quilt right now. I'd been playing with homespun squares for a couple of years now and last week I laid them out on the dining room table just to get an idea of my color scheme when my husband came home, took one look at it and said "I want one for our bed!" 

FYI, there is a special pair of scissors you can get just for snipping rag quilts.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

mustangsally17, I do some craft painting and I'd never try to sell at craft sales but I enjoy them.

farmwoman59 I saw an ad for the special scissors but they're more than I want to spend right now. I will just do a little at a time. Might take me a while but I'll get it done. I can't imagine making a king size quilt of any kind. That is impressive.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Granny, this will be the first (and probably last) king size quilt I'll make. And if it wasn't rag quilting I wouldn't even be attempting it, as I am a novice quilter.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I don't think a rag quilt would be as hard to make as some others. What colors are you using?


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

A variety of homespuns - greens, blues, wines, mustard yellows, beige, etc. These are all plaids. When/if I get it finished I'll post a picture.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That sounds really pretty. I love plaids. I am currently collecting enough plaid flannel to make a quilt for my grandson.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Take a peice of fabric in a shape, (6 petal Flower I rough drew) sew to something and clip edges. I did this to a tote I made. Lots of fun


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

sewing nana that sounds cute. It would also be a cute way to cover/disguise stains on children's clothing.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Make sure you get the scissors specifically for rag quilts. It will make it so much easier! I have two pairs because my husband doesn't mind helping me.

My hint.....if you are making a large quilt (full or queen) make it up in quarters and clip everything but the outside edges. Then sew the four quarters together and clip the seams. It is so much easier to handle and less daunt task.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

countrysunshine said:


> Make sure you get the scissors specifically for rag quilts. It will make it so much easier! I have two pairs because my husband doesn't mind helping me.
> 
> My hint.....if you are making a large quilt (full or queen) make it up in quarters and clip everything but the outside edges. Then sew the four quarters together and clip the seams. It is so much easier to handle and less daunt task.


I'm such a frugal person that I can't justify buying the scissors just for a couple of quilts. I have more scissors and pinking scissors than I'll ever use now thanks to a lady who gifted me big totes of sewing notions/supplies.

The idea of making it up in quarters is a great one. Thanks.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Here's another one made of denim circles:
http://www.straw.com/equilters/library/jeans/jeans_gallbaros.html
No batting or backing.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Countrystyle, i really like the denem circles one. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Countrystyle, that quilt is really neat. I've saved the info. Now I need to gather enough denim to make one.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I made a lap quilt out of old flannel shirts on the back and old jeans on front. It was 7 in. squares. Then I did a big one for our bed. I love them. I just finished a baby quilt of two flannel fabrics. It was just the right thickness for the baby. I will definately be making more of them.


----------

